# Pet store Score!!



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I was at Petsmart from 11:00am to 4:37pm helping dogs get adopted. I noticed there were no mice so I asked if they had any in the back..they did! The lady came out with the box and what do you know and Gold Satin is there. Pretty hard to find..espescially at a pet store..there was also a dutch Lilac with pink eyes..I bought both, they were an awesome find! I will post pics later..I'm letting them settle in!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see! It's always the best thing ever when you get a double bonus In one day


----------

